# Genetics: color question



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I paired a self red hen with a black teager cock. The babies are black and white like dad, but instead of the tigering, they are a heavy grizzle. This is them about ten days ago and the grizzling is getting heavier as they get older. I know that the tiger is a form of grizzle, but have not seen this before. Do you think they will keep this heavy grizzle to the feathers after the first moult?

Margaret


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

*Picture of Grizzle*

I'm having a problem getting the file to load. Will be back later.

M.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi Margaret*



Margarret said:


> I'm having a problem getting the file to load. Will be back later.
> 
> M.


I had trouble with pictures too but photobucket makes it pretty easy and it's free. You have to be sure that you don't take pictures at too high of resolution. I think most cameras have an email or low resolution mode which I believe is 640x480.

As to the color and markings of your birds, I don't remember what teager is for sure. Is that just grizzle?

As to the red parent, is it ash red or recessive red?

Bill


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*HI MARGARRET, On page 90 of the book Breeding and Inheritance in Pigeons, "The Gt young are grizzled but after the molt become tigered or heavily white,except the tail"* .GEORGE


----------

